# iMessage for Windows - an open-source program



## ryan987 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi all !!

I'm wondering if anyone has heard of or downloaded:

iMessageforWindows.com - Get iMessage for Windows Operating System!

It looks totally legit, but I'm paranoid that it's just spyware/ad-ware. But, then again, it is "open-source program by Jim Anderson" - according to the website.

Any thoughts? Has anyone tried this?

Thanks !!!


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## ryan987 (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply !!

To be honest, I didn't even click the download button. I wanted to check on here 1st. 

I agree with you 100%.... surveys = bs


----------



## maseltoof (Nov 28, 2012)

I've tried it!!
The program is very new and very good. I asked my good friend if this is legit and he also said that it's safe to download.
I recommend to complete the survey. totally worth it.

I personally like the Interface of the program ^^ it looks like a mac program =)


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

LOL. wow!



maseltoof said:


> I've tried it!!
> The program is very new and very good. I asked my good friend if this is legit and he also said that it's safe to download.
> I recommend to complete the survey. totally worth it.
> 
> I personally like the Interface of the program ^^ it looks like a mac program =)


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------

